# Screwpile 2014



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I registered last week and see that Audrey was the 4th to register. Who else is in? Registration looks light for only 12 days to the start. Is it always like this, filling in at the last minute?

We had some PHRF certificate problems that took a week to resolve but all is well and we have our 144 back. This is our first time sailing Screwpile, are winds usually as light as I'm hoping they won't be?

We can't do Gov Cup this year (breaking a 6 year tradition for me) so we're looking forward to being in Solomons. We have a good crew lined up too.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Luck!

Go Victoria!

Sorry we won't see you at Gov Cup this year. I just registered yesterday, but I honestly I wonder about the commitment of about 1/2 my crew. Hoping I'm not in a mad scramble the week before the race to replace flake outs.

SMC says on Facebook registrations are up, but if so, they are not keeping the scratch sheet up to date. Frankly their registration system is somewhat screwy and I may have "registered" multiple times though I only paid one entry fee. lol


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> I just registered yesterday, but I honestly I wonder about the commitment of about 1/2 my crew.


Good Luck Bill. If you get in a bind, let me know. I might be able to turn you on to some good crew as long as you promise to return them for next year!

I'm worried about Screwpile as it's generally a light air gig, which I think is the hardest form of sailing. That's why I like Gov Cup - night sailing in cooler temps and more wind. But hey, that's sailing.....

If any SailNet-ers are in the neighborhood of Solomons Island from Thursday afternoon, 17 July through Sunday evening, 20 July feel fee to stop by the Holiday Inn marina and say hi. We should be around in the evenings.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

Mark,
Hope you do well for Screwpile..........hope the heat doesn't kill ya!
Barb and I are cruising South on the bay during this time, otherwise we'd be heading up to Solomons to chear you on (and get a crabcake at Stoney's of course).

Tom


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Gave a great cruise, Tom.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

PalmettoSailor said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> * I just registered yesterday, but I honestly I wonder about the commitment of about 1/2 my crew. Hoping I'm not in a mad scramble the week before the race to replace flake outs.*


NOTHING pisses me off more than people flaking out of a regatta commitment, especially for no valid reason. Beer can races? Sure, we all have stuff that pops up unexpectedly.

These people don't seem to realize the energy, paperwork and expense that goes into these events and have no problem leaving the skipper holding an empty bag.

There oughtta be a black list where skippers post names of these slack-offs and baggers.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, SPLC is always a "last minute registration" type deal for most folks. Lots of people on vacation, and it's hard for the organizers to update the list all the time. 

Audrey will be there in PHRF C and docked at SMSA. Harney Yacht Rigging will be there as sponsors. Sabre, do you have a slip number yet? If things are slow, I'll swing by and say hi.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

lol, tell us how you really feel bubble....  

Also, screwpile gets a bad wrap for light air, but it actually has a great record of getting off a lot of races historically. It's well run, and I've never noticed it to be lighter than any other multiday regatta on the bay. Including ARW, SBRW, Luek Cup, etc. They all have a light day here and there.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

We don't have a slip number but the dockmaster just told me that we'd be on D dock. I'll also try to get down to SMSA. Normally when we're in Solomons, we stay at Zahnizers but since we're new to Screwpile, I figured that I'd stay where the action is. I may regret it, but it's not a big deal.

I understand that we're all "amateurs" and that other commitments may outweigh one to a leisure activity like sailing. I wouldn't blacklist someone for having to chose between a higher priority commitment, even if I'm disappointed. It's life, it happens. I suppose that I just lost my chance to get on a bunch of boats.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

You misunderstand me. 

I would certainly understand if something higher priority came up. I'm saying that I've had people flake out on regattas simply because "they just didn't feel like it".

That's a lot different than "The server crashed at work and I have to go rebuild it" or "Grandma got ran over by a reindeer".


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah that's disconcerting.


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not racing Screwpile but I am crewing in the EYC's Annapolis to Solomons Island race this weekend. After the after party breaks up we're headed up to HHN to spend the night and then back to Annapolis Sunday morning.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

Same to you. We're racing Gov Cup, too.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

What boat Russ? 
I'll be on Jubilee for the EYC to solomons race. See you at the party


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Cap'n Russ said:


> I'm not racing Screwpile but I am crewing in the EYC's Annapolis to Solomons Island race this weekend. After the after party breaks up we're headed up to HHN to spend the night and then back to Annapolis Sunday morning.


You're assuming that you'll actually arrive in time for the after party.
The breeze is forecast to be so light, that it's being rated in "duck fart" units instead of knots.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

This is off topic but it's my thread... In theory I COULD do Gov Cup... I have to be on the beach at Laguna Beach, CA Sat night at 7 for a wedding. So if I got on a really fast boat like Donnybrook and finished at 0300, I could get to Reagan for a flight to LA.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Sabreman said:


> This is off topic but it's my thread... In theory I COULD do Gov Cup... I have to be on the beach at Laguna Beach, CA Sat night at 7 for a wedding. So if I got on a really fast boat like Donnybrook and finished at 0300, I could get to Reagan for a flight to LA.


I understand Donnybrook is in for repairs and/or upgrades and won't be at the Cup, so I guess you are SOL.

Rude how these people schedule weddings without consulting the racing calendar first.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Take from someone who missed their flight b/c the Bermuda race took longer than expected, I wouldn't count on Gov Cup being a fast trip.  

And yes, DB is out, keel issues.


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you have to be available all 4 days? I can be avail Saturday and Sunday. I'll be at Zahnisers. Would like to try being rail meat!


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

zz4gta said:


> What boat Russ?
> I'll be on Jubilee for the EYC to solomons race. See you at the party


I'm on _Midnight Breeze_, it's my friend, Rick's, Beneteau 361. You and I probably met at the St Michaels race this past May during the raft up. We were the last boat to arrive before the AYS guys took off. 

Duck farts, yeah, we should be so lucky. At least we'll have a nearly-full moon! :laugher

russ


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Midnight Breeze used to race in PHRF C for that race.
What'd you guys do, go Corinthian Class?


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Bubble - are you racing?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

No, I can't get Friday off. (I assume you mean for Screwpile)


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry, yeah Screwpile. 

If you're in the neighborhood over the weekend, stop by D dock at the Holiday Inn


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Midnight Breeze used to race in PHRF C for that race.
> What'd you guys do, go Corinthian Class?


Yep, decided to go Corinthian Class this time and managed to cross the line in second place for our class. I took a look at the corrected times in PHRF C and we would've been in middle of the pack. Rick was also the highest placing Beneteau in Corinthian so he earned some good points for the BenCup. GovCup is next for us.

Good luck to all who are racing Screwpile!


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Cap'n Russ said:


> Yep, decided to go Corinthian Class this time and managed to cross the line in second place for our class. I took a look at the corrected times in PHRF C and we would've been in middle of the pack. Rick was also the highest placing Beneteau in Corinthian so he earned some good points for the BenCup. GovCup is next for us.
> 
> Good luck to all who are racing Screwpile!


If the "LoCo" in your location means what I think, I'll have to buy you a beer in St. Mary's neighbor.


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

PalmettoSailor said:


> If the "LoCo" in your location means what I think, I'll have to buy you a beer in St. Mary's neighbor.


Sounds like a plan. We can commiserate about the drive to Annapolis!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Loudoun is a heck of a commute to good sailing.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

The Mount Gay is starting to wear off so I can write a little.....

Day 1 was a bust for us. Never even got to the first mark before they called the race for lack of wind. ten minutes after they called the race and the day, we had 5 kts and sailed into Solomon's Harbor. After race 1 was called, we all had a great swim in cool, nettle-free water. So we're DNF for race 1 along with half of PHRF B. 

A bit of drama for us 10 minutes before the start when we couldn't unfurl the genoa. We tried easing halyard tension then tensioning. Then there was a bang and everything freed up. A visual using the binoculars showed the snap shackle separated from the genoa head. I went aloft and swapped the snap shackle for a D ring. Made the start in mid fleet. Nice view of the fleet from 55' up.


LESSON LEARNED. The pin from the snap shackle exploded without warning. This why one NEVER goes aloft on a shackle. Always use a know like a bowline or climbers knot.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

How did day 3 work out? We broke a tiller bracket on day 2 and had to retire. Day 3 had a couple mid fleet finishes which wasn't bad considering we skied a halyard and shrimped the kite. 

Monday back at work really sucked. I hate going back to work...


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Screwpile 2014 was a bust for us from a placement standpoint....DFL on every race. It's a dirty job but someone has to make everyone else look good. The biggest problem was that we haven't all sailed together in 2 years and the pace of short course racing put a strain on our ability to quickly turn around the spinnaker sets and takedowns. It's kind of like an NFL team walking to the line of scrimmage and someone asking "Who's snapping the ball?" The competition is intense and we learned a lot...truly, racing makes a better _sailor_.

We got our act together a little bit more for the last race on Sunday and had a great start with good speed. The spinnaker sets were much cleaner and speed was ok. Talking with another Sabre owner confirmed what I'd suspected for a while - that the boat just won't accelerate and that the number of tacks need to be minimized. So we took longer tacks on Sunday and that seemed to help reduce our "margin of loss" down to a minute on the last race.

Vicky and I still aren't happy with our 3 year old 140% genoa. Too small and poorly cut - we'll never use xyz loft again - you get what you pay for. We may sell it and call Evolution for something more aggressive.

BUT we got some good photos. The first is me aloft fixing the halyard just before the start on the first day and the second is of a pod of dolphins that we saw off Pt Lookout on the way home yesterday.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> We broke a tiller bracket on day 2


We heard you retire and wondered what happened.



> Monday back at work really sucked. I hate going back to work...


Gotcha.


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

Dave Baxter in Norfolk is an excellent sail maker (been there for 44 years) and stands behind his product. He made the mains'l and 135% Genoa on my friend's Tartan 34 Classic that I race on from time to time.


----------

